# Manual USB switch



## truthseeker (Feb 24, 2008)

I have two questions.
1) I haven't been able to find a manual USB switch to allow using 2 or more HD's. I bought one online but it appears to only allow switching between 2 sources, not devices. Can someone tell me where I can buy one for one or more HD's?
2)Probably stupid, but what would happen if 2 HD's were connected at the same time?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

truthseeker said:


> I have two questions.
> 1) I haven't been able to find a manual USB switch to allow using 2 or more HD's. I bought one online but it appears to only allow switching between 2 sources, not devices. Can someone tell me where I can buy one for one or more HD's?
> 2)Probably stupid, but what would happen if 2 HD's were connected at the same time?
> Thanks for any help.


Do you want a cross-over 2/2 A/B USB Switch?
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10111&cs_id=1011101&p_id=2995&seq=1&format=2

For #2, error pop-up will display...no can do.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Here is the one I am using:

http://www.national-tech.com/specs/usb-switch/40u1-40295.htm

You also need to get the USB A Female / B Male Adaptors (one is needed for each drive you have) http://www.national-tech.com/specs/usb-cable/30u1-03300.htm

I use a switch for each one of my ViP receivers. When used with the Western Digital USB drives the drive shuts down when the switch is not in that drive's position.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I know Bill has these working but I'm 0 for 2 on USB switches and my ViP722. The first one I bought, a 2 port model but same style as Bill's would not work with any USB 2.0 devices so I returned it.

The second one I tried was a Monoprice switch and the necessary adapters to make everything hook up and again it did not work. When plugged in with the adapters it saw nothing. When I plugged it in the opposite way (the way it was designed to work, i.e. one hard drive split between 2 computers, it works fine. Definitely not 'bi-directional'.

Anyways, I wish anyone who tries this good luck, but I've given up on trying to get this to work.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

Any idea if this would work?

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4216974

IOGear USB 2.0 Peripherial Sharing Switch


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

Are these switches usually non-powered?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Dbrakob,

All the ones that I have used have been non powered. I know several people that have tried powered ones and they could not get them to work.


----------



## ratondeguano (Nov 6, 2008)

First time poster, long time reader. I've seen questions on how to connect multiple EHD to a single DVR using a USB switch. The way most people on this forum are doing this is by using an USB switch with female to male adapters on the cabling.

I found a simple USB powered switch, that can accommodate up to 4 different drives, without the need of using any adapters. it is a 4 x 2 "matrix" type switch, with 4 A female and 2 B female connectors. You can assign any of the four inputs coming into the A ports to any of the two B ports. The key to make it work, is not a assign more than one A port to the B port facing your DVR, since you can only have one EHD connected to a single drive. I am currently using 3 EHD with one DVR and have no issues switching between the different EHDs. No need to power down the EHD, or replug USB cables. It is manufactured by Kensington, model number 33901.


----------

